# Sticky  Buying fish on Aquabid



## MrVampire181

Some people may be wondering how to do this. It can be confusing and taunting. 

For starters:
The thought of getting your fish from another part of the country or the WORLD for that matter may be scary. The thought of your betta beauties going through the mail is even scarier. Trust me it's 100% safe. Sure there's a few DOAs but bettas are very good travelers. In fact your bettas got to the store buy getting shipped from Thailand!

Signing up for Aquabid:

*You will need a PayPal account, very few sellers will accept a different method of payment. 

First go to www.aquabid.com. Click on "Register". Fill out all required fields. YOU CANNOT CHOOSE YOUR PASSWORD SO REMEMBER THE ONE YOU GET!

Choosing a seller:
This is VERY important. Look for a seller with many good reviews and low DOA policy. Here's a very good page with information on choosing a seller:

http://bettatalk.com/selecting_a_seller.htm


Buy It Now VS Bidding:
I prefer only to buy auctions labeled Buy It Now because I have bidding wars. In fact I've only bidded on one auction and that was my amazing purple DT boy from Martinismommy. 

Buying from someone in your country:
Ok so you found someone selling a betta in your country? Now Buy It Now or bid (instructions below). When you Buy It Now you'll get a message saying to contact the seller about payment and shipping. For US sellers they offer $15 Priority shipping or $35 Express shipping...personally I never use Priority because I don't want my new fish in the mail longer than they need to be. So you pay and arrange shipping dates. Ask any questions you have at this point. Keep in touch with the seller, they like to keep up with how the fish are doing. Remember to honor the DOA policy should you recieve a dead fish.

Buying from Asia:
Most of the time they're from Thailand. It's easier than it sounds (well for me hehe :twisted. So like above bid or buy the aution. Contact the seller for shipping and payment.

Here's a list of costs for ordering from Thailand:

*Price of fish
*Price of overnight shipping to transhipper ($5 per fish)
*Price of handling (to be payed to transhipper, $2 per fish)
*Price of shipping from transhipper ($15 Priority or $35 Express)

The above is just basic....prices vary from transhipper to transhipper.

Picking the right transhipper:
Location is important. I pick my fish up from Linda Olson and she's a very nice and helpful person. If you have a local transhipper try to arrange a pickup date. If not pick a good transhipper, from what I've heard Linda Olson and Jenn Vivieros are the best. I've heard ok things about Julie Tran, bad things about Pegasus, and nothing about Kevin.

If you don't live in the US research your local transhippers.

My reccomendations:

Here are some good sellers who I highly reccomend buying from:

*the_K
*Martinismommy
*Chaba

I hope this helped anyone confused about buying bettas from Aquabid.


----------



## JKfish

Great info, but you can actually change your password.

Go to "My account". Under "My information" click "Change Password". Enter your username, current password, and then the password you want. 

One question though, after you buy the fish, pay the breeder and choose your transhipper, don't you have to contact the breeder saying which transhipper you are using and then contact the transhipper telling him or her what you are buying and having shipped to them? I'm a bit unclear of if that's what happens or if once you tell the breeder which transhipper you are using if the breeder then contacts the transhipper and gives him/her the info...


----------



## MrVampire181

Usually the breeder will tell you the next shipment dates and list the transhippers recieving fish and you choose from that list. For example when I imported my super red pair Linda and Julie were the only ones listed. Also every bettas bag contains your name, adress, and email...so I think the transhipper actually contacts you.


----------



## dramaqueen

This is good info for anyone who wants to buy from Aquabid.


----------



## repru04

Thank you for the info. I've bought from AB but always in country. I've been curious about ordering from Tailand and now feel pretty confident about it.


----------



## CharStarr

*Im having trouble finding sellers in Canada, I live in Toronto and I was hoping to buy from someone in the same country or heck even province. I've noticed a good portion of sellers won't ship/sell internationally. Do you recommend or know any Canadian sellers?*


----------



## MrVampire181

EliteBetta on YouTube has the best, top show quality bettas in Canada.


----------



## ChardFish

Thank you for this information; I am one of those that surfs pet stores for my fish, as I don't like the thought of a fish in the mailbox. My first "shipped to me" fish is a rescue, coming from fellow member Creat, a young plakat (So excited!!!). When he comes happy healthy and hale, I will probably feel better about it....


----------



## lelei

Thanks so much for that..I am constantly looking at AB and have always debating because of the process.. but that info helps clear up a lot


----------



## Mo

Here is a general guide mr vs guide is good but the shipping prices provided are a bit low to the quotes I've gotten from transhipper's Basically an additional 30 bucks for each twenty dollar fish you add to an order is a good guideline for priority 

1 fish - 20 dollars original bidding price- 5 dollars transhipping cost - 25 priority from transhipper - 50 dollars

2 fish - 40 bidding price - 10 dollars transhipping cost - 30 dollars priority - 80 dollars 

3 fish - 60 dollars bidding price - 15 dollar transhipping cost - 35 dollars priority - 110.
The list goes on and on but I think you guys got it by now


----------



## vilmarisv

Great info as usual MrV!

Mo, you're forgetting the usual $5 shipping the seller charges and the cost of the box that most transhippers will charge additional to shipping.
It adds up soooo quickly.


----------



## Mo

No. I'm not forgetting it,, I included it in the total shipping cost


----------



## vilmarisv

Gotcha!


----------



## choob99

I buy from Thailand all the time and I use Jennifer as my transhipper, have never had a problem before, it does get a bit expensive but if your looking for a certain color or form, its the place to go


----------



## Michaelsantiago

*Buying your Betta from Thailand*

I recently ordered a red salamander big ears HM from Bettaakapes.com. My transhipper was Linda Olson. The seller is very customer oriented and answered ALL my questions and concerns. Ms. Linda Olson also very informative and customer oriented. My fish was shipped to Puerto Rico and was delayed a few days. Contacted Linda Olson and Seller they both and I initiated our concerned with the post office. The little guy finally came in 7 days later. He is alive, he became very rapidly oriented in his new 5 gallon mansion with all the amenities possible. Very strong and healthy fellow. Has not shown any signs of stress or discomfort. It was a very pleaseant experience with Bettaakapes.com and Linda Olson. Thanks. :lol:


----------



## Michaelsantiago

*Buying your fish from Thailand*

Here is a picture of my HM his name is Shimadzu. Enjoy.


----------



## ChardFish

I just sort of accidentally bid and won a fish on AB. He is a giant, marble butterfly HM. Gorgeous fish, and I want him so badly! He comes from Georgia, USA, (and i cannot wait to have a giant that actually builds nests). I didnt actually expect my super low bid to win, but I am now no longer an AB newbie! LOL!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1344050465


----------



## rosy delta

Thanks. i was just going to ask about this when i found this thread. You say you have heard nothing about Kevin. He is in New York, as am I. do you feel it would be better to go "local" or select a transhipper who is known to be reputable? I did email him and he will let you pick up but he lives across the state from me and would cost a lot more than 35$ for me to drive there and back.


----------



## angelus2402004

So how does it work? If you bought the fish from Thailand you pay the shipping fee and then the fish is shipped to the closest area say like Miami. Then the transhipper in that area receives the fish from Miami and then ships the fish to you in your area or do you have to pick it up?


----------



## lelei

ChardFish said:


> I just sort of accidentally bid and won a fish on AB. He is a giant, marble butterfly HM. Gorgeous fish, and I want him so badly! He comes from Georgia, USA, (and i cannot wait to have a giant that actually builds nests). I didnt actually expect my super low bid to win, but I am now no longer an AB newbie! LOL!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1344050465


Oh..that is so awwsum..Congrats on yu first AB fishy..please update us upon his arrival..he vsounds simply stunning!!!


----------



## rosy delta

you pay shipping twice, once from Thailand, once from the transhipper. some of them allow you to pick your fish up, if you live close enough to make it economical.


----------



## logisticsguy

My AB order from Thailand arrived to my house in Canada about 2 weeks ago. All arrived alive and are very beautiful. I ordered 8 fish from ttbetta. Very good to deal with and the transhipper Hung Pham was quick. One of my fish Superman was stressed from travel ,lost most of his color and had nipped his fins. Lots of TLC and he is back to full color and very happy now. This wasnt a cheap process but I have some great fish. Waiting a few weeks before I do any spawns with them but looking forward to it. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## BettaHeart

CharStarr said:


> *Im having trouble finding sellers in Canada, I live in Toronto and I was hoping to buy from someone in the same country or heck even province. I've noticed a good portion of sellers won't ship/sell internationally. Do you recommend or know any Canadian sellers?*



Elitebetta and TheDarkPlakat on youttube sell bettas and TheDarkPlakat is in ontario


----------



## Pippin

I know this thread is ancient, but i have a question and I'm putting it here in case anyone checks it. How would shipping bettas from Aquabid to Alaska work? This is in case I can ever get one from there.


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah, I just got two bettas from aquabid, and this is mostly correct. Transhipping and handling costs vary from different transhippers-but that's mostly accurate and average. I'm using the transhipper Jesse, I was going to use Linda but she never responded.
Anyone ever used Jesse?
His transhipping is $20+$4.50 per splenden, just putting that out there, I didn't go through the comments so someone else may have said this.

Also leebunbetta.com is a good seller, they sell on aquabid [Fishfoodonline?] also but I prefer getting from their site because their site has them cheaper than their sales on aquabid. But it's the same process, different website.


----------



## Bailmint

Pippin said:


> I know this thread is ancient, but i have a question and I'm putting it here in case anyone checks it. How would shipping bettas from Aquabid to Alaska work? This is in case I can ever get one from there.


I'm guessing the same way-it gets shipped to your house mostly xD.


----------



## SkyDye

I was reading this for future reference and the only part that confuses me is the transhipping thing. Does the fish get shipped from the transhippers to your house, local post office, UPS store? Where does it go to and do you have to contact the transhipper with your details before you purchase the fish and request that they are sent through that specific transhipper? I'm so confused :-/


----------



## Bailmint

Buy the fish, contact your chosen transhipper asking for a quote on the price, contact the seller on which transhipper you chose, and the transipper and seller will work out shipping and shipping dates with eachother. Pay quickly-the quicker the pay the faster the shipping usually. They won't ship until paid. The seller will send the fish to the transhipper along with a lot of other fish shipments for other people, then the transhipper will package him/her up in a box with heat or cold pack and stuff, then ship it to your house.

If you want to leave out or add in a heat pack, contact the transhipper.


----------



## SkyDye

Ohhh I see. Is it true that bettas from breeders are often in better health and have a longer life then pet store bettas? If I was to order is have to make sure to be home for those specific days as I would hate if the fish was sitting outside my front door for a long time.


----------



## Bailmint

Not sure-just got my first mail order Bettas last month. It could be debatable-since sometimes there is a lot of inbreeding involved (sometimes not). I'm sure keeping Bettas in cups can cause some internal and sometimes external damage-in that case, yes from breeders they're healthier. But they're definitely higher quality from breeders.

If your temperatures where you live aren't extreme, they should be fine, but it is a good decision to stay home the day they're supposed to arrive.


----------



## Mrwidmer

*AquaBid & Linda*

I am brand-new to the Aquabid experience. My seller was Macbatta. I've been on pins and needles because I had just missed the regular shipment from Thailand to transshipper Linda Olson, so it took him two weeks for the next shipment to get to her. He didn't respond to emails until he finally sent one with pictures that they shipped. I got an email from Linda by the third week. She let me know that my fish are fine and after paying her, that they will go out tomorrow to me. I hope that I did not tick either of them off as I was a bit of a pest. I will keep everyone posted.;-)


----------



## bettarainbow916

Most of the betta today from aquabid look the same to me. A bunch of koi betta fishes that all the Thai sellers posted. I only buy betta from aquabid for the purpose to breed and searching for new color. Unfortunately, few most known breeders are not selling their fish anymore in aquabid. I am talking about aquastar71, nicebettas and ram91. Those 3 plus bangleanbetta are the best breeders from aquabid to me. They have the most colorful betta that you can imagine. Now, when i am looking at aquabid betta, it is so boring, it is just me.


----------



## yuko shirasuna

*my betta fail to spown*

It was first breed experience for my male betta.
and he couldn't let his partner spawn .
I want to know how to successfully breed my betta.


----------



## Betta_addict36

yuko shirasuna said:


> It was first breed experience for my male betta.
> and he couldn't let his partner spawn .
> I want to know how to successfully breed my betta.


Yuko I would recommend creating a new post about that in the betta breeding section. you might have better luck there 🙂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Betta_addict36 said:


> Yuko I would recommend creating a new post about that in the betta breeding section. you might have better luck there 🙂


That post is over a year old. Not to worry, I forget to look at last-post dates, too. ;-)


----------



## Betta_addict36

Oh! Sorry, i had a moment of forgetting that its already 2019😂


----------

